# need DX code - Status post hospitalization



## ayen (Sep 21, 2009)

I need dx code for:
 1. Status post hospitalization
 2. elevated ferritin

thanks


----------



## clmoreland (Sep 22, 2009)

*Diagnosis codes*



ayen said:


> I need dx code for:
> 1. Status post hospitalization
> 2. elevated ferritin
> 
> thanks



Have you looked at the code 790.99 its other nonspecific findings on examination of blood; other
What were they hospitalized for?  Was it surgery?


----------



## ayen (Sep 22, 2009)

pt was just hospitalized, no surgery just sick...


----------



## clmoreland (Sep 23, 2009)

*Dx Code*



ayen said:


> I need dx code for:
> 1. Status post hospitalization
> 2. elevated ferritin
> 
> thanks




For the status post hospitalization, I have not found anything that could be used for that.  Not sure why they would write that as a diagnosis.  Sorry I could not help on that one.


----------

